# HCC Summer plans



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 6, 2008)

What are your HCC summer plans?

I have the new HCC Maui property reserved for June 14-21st...does anyone want to stop by for a visit and a quick game of golf in the backyard?

I will also be in the Big Island of Hawaii June 7-14th at the HCC Waikoloa property.

I can almost hear the Hawaiian music now.


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm So that's who won my dates...No worries we have the house right after you guys.

So, if you happen not to finnish all your cold ones, it's ok to leave one or two it won't go to waste.:whoopie: 

 We were at Waikoloa last year, we really liked it.  I hope you do to.

After that we have a week close to home, at La Costa.

Happy travels,
Laura


----------



## saluki (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill-

I'm using my trial week next month in Beaver Creek. We are going to Maui in July but staying at the Westin Kaanapali Villas. Too bad our times do not match up as I know our kids are the same age. It would be a blast to have a couple of Mai-Tais & play a few holes.


----------



## Tedpilot (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill - Sounds like fun...2 weeks in Hawaii is good for the soul.  Any luck yet w/ the airline tickets?

Ted


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 6, 2008)

Tedpilot said:


> Bill - Sounds like fun...2 weeks in Hawaii is good for the soul.  Any luck yet w/ the airline tickets?
> 
> Ted



Still looking for a good deal. 

Pleasant Holidays seems to offer the best plan with air from the mainland (AA), inter-island air (Hawaiian), and car rental package.


----------



## vineyarder (Feb 7, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> What are your HCC summer plans?



As soon as the kids get out of school, we are starting the summer out with a week at the HCC Playa Del Carmen Penthouse, back home for a few days to unpack and re-pack, then off to Martha's Vineyard for a month, back home for a few days to unpack and re-pack again, then off to Barcelona (Le Meridien, Starpoints) then Private Escapes Platinum Tuscany house, then Milan (Four Seasons, Aviara exchange points), then Malta (Westin Dragonara, starpoints), then Zurich (Marriott Custom house exchange points), then Private Escapes New York, then back home just in time for school to start... And, of course, using AA miles for biz-class air!


----------



## Tedpilot (Feb 7, 2008)

We're a little different with time away and like to spread our weeks out.  Right now we're in La Quinta, Keystone this summer and Beaver Creek Village Hall in December.  Who knows what else yet...??


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 8, 2008)

vineyarder said:


> As soon as the kids get out of school, we are starting the summer out with a week at the HCC Playa Del Carmen Penthouse, back home for a few days to unpack and re-pack, then off to Martha's Vineyard for a month, back home for a few days to unpack and re-pack again, then off to Barcelona (Le Meridien, Starpoints) then Private Escapes Platinum Tuscany house, then Milan (Four Seasons, Aviara exchange points), then Malta (Westin Dragonara, starpoints), then Zurich (Marriott Custom house exchange points), then Private Escapes New York, then back home just in time for school to start... And, of course, using AA miles for biz-class air!



And I have a new hero!


----------



## seatrout (Feb 8, 2008)

why do you bother to unpack.

We set aside 1. beach suitcase
                  2. ski suitcase
                  3  mountain suitcase

Thus we are ready to go to any location without packing. 

From the look of thing, most of you guy are either retired or have jobs where you can leave for several months a a time:whoopie:


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2008)

HCC/DC summer plans....

None.. 

Will have my hands full..


----------



## saluki (Feb 9, 2008)

Bourne said:


> HCC/DC summer plans....
> 
> None..
> 
> Will have my hands full..



Bourne-

Are you being named as a vice-presidential candidate & hitting the campaign trail?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 9, 2008)

saluki said:


> Bourne-
> 
> Are you being named as a vice-presidential candidate & hitting the campaign trail?



hahahahahha...we are all curious now.

Summer is the main reason we joined HCC...lots of great choices and availability.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 9, 2008)

We are having our second child in first week of June. Historically, that has slowed us down by 4-5 months or so. 

My 2 1/2 yr old is already going..."Daddy....Wanna go castle...wanna go beach...".


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 10, 2008)

Bourne said:


> We are having our second child in first week of June. Historically, that has slowed us down by 4-5 months or so.
> 
> ]".


 
That's the greatest trip of all Bourne. Congrats and best wishes.

Brian


----------



## travelguy (Feb 11, 2008)

Bourne said:


> We are having our second child in first week of June. Historically, that has slowed us down by 4-5 months or so.
> 
> My 2 1/2 yr old is already going..."Daddy....Wanna go castle...wanna go beach...".



Sounds like you and the family should be ready to hit the road again just in time for "shoulder season".  I foresee many Disney trips in your future.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words... 

Kids these days are spoilt.  The young one has been to Disney twice already.


----------



## saluki (Feb 13, 2008)

Bourne said:


> Thank you for the kind words...



That's the first time Pwrshift has heard those words since his last trip to Hooter's.  



Bourne said:


> Kids these days are spoilt.  The young one has been to Disney twice already.



Ain't that the truth! My vacation destinations as a kid pale in comparison to all of the cool places my kids have been. Not that I didn't have fun at the Panama City, FL motel pool!


----------

